# Riding Lessons in the Edmonton Area?



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

[quoteI am a bit, er, fluffy (ok, quite fluffy, 240 pounds of fluffy) even though I am working at losing weight (I lost 4 pounds this week!). Would any stable in edmonton be able to accommodate this (larger horses), or should I wait until I'm lighter?[/quote]

i think you should go for it!!!!


----------



## TipTop (Mar 2, 2007)

What side of Edmonton do you live on? I know some stables in Sherwood Park, Ardrossen, Beaumont, Leduc. I go to one in Leduc.

This is a listing of many stables in Alberta. You just have to go through it and see which ones are in your area to see which ones give lessons.

Alberta Equine ...On-Line Directory: Horse Board - Stables

Hope that helps.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

I know a few great places just east of sherwood park.


----------



## Nomi (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm on the far west end of Edmonton, just past WEM. I could in theory bus to sherwood park. 

Thank you for the link, I will go check it out!


----------

